# مشروع تخرج ....!!!!!!



## بوليره (27 مارس 2009)

سلام الله عليكم 


كيف حالكم جميعا

بختصار شديد انا طالب في معهد عالي (ليبيا ) في مجال هندسة نفطية 

ولسمستر هذا بعون الله سيكون اخر سيمستر . اي سمستر مشروع التخرج 

وفي حقيقة الامر انا اقترحت على زملائي في المشروع ان نختار 

موضوع : سائل الحفر - لكي يكون مشروع تخرجنا 

وياريت اتزودونا باي شيء يتعلق بهذا الموضوع 

وياريت ماتبخلو علينا في المعلومات واي حد لو يكون عنده مشروع قديم في هذا المجال 

ياريت يعطيني اقل شي ناخذ منه بعض الحالات او الافكار 


وجزاكم الله كل خير 


وسلام الله عليكم​


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 مارس 2009)

يمكنك الإطلاع على الموضوع التالي: 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=50520&highlight=%D3%E6%C7%C6%E1+%C7%E1%CD%DD%D1

وفقكم الله .....


----------



## بوليره (28 مارس 2009)

سلام الله عليكم 

بارك الله فيك على هذه المبادرة الطيبه 

بس للاسف الموضوع مافيه اي معلومه 

الرجاء المساعده ياشابا 

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## توفيق الخراز (12 يناير 2010)

لوسمحتم اريد تصاميم هندسية لبعض عمارات سكنيه حتي يفيدني في تصميم مشروعي مع العلم ان مشرعي وحدة سكنية لعمارات وليسهل جمع الافكار الجيدة ارجو المساعدة


----------



## رضا الحداد (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز انا مهندس سوايل حفر فادا كنت الي الان محتاج الي المساعدة في مشروع فعاود كتابة ماتريد ونشاء اللة نبعت لك ماهو متوفر عندي


----------



## الديب درج (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي على هده الخطوه الجباره


----------

